# Travel Trailer Cover



## Willy

Would like to hear any reviews on travel trailer covers. I have shopped around a pretty good bit and there are some from $150 to $400. I prefer to get one that will hold up for a few years, I dont want to replace it next year. What brands do you use, and do you like them?

:help:

Thanks


----------



## outbackshack

I don't use one, but I have read that they can do as much harm as good. Some say not to use them at all. It seems the major problem with them is the wind moving them and rubbing the finish off the trailer.


----------



## ctfortner

Thats interesting Outback, I havent heard that before. I could see potential for it though. We dont currently use one either, but I have been planning to get one, cause it sits outside 24/7. I know a friend of ours bought a cheaper model one and it tore up after a years use too, and I almost bought one at the same time, glad I didnt.



outbackshack said:


> I don't use one, but I have read that they can do as much harm as good. Some say not to use them at all. It seems the major problem with them is the wind moving them and rubbing the finish off the trailer.


----------



## outbackshack

The sun worries me as much or more than anything else. It seems to destroy most everything if given enough time.
I lucked out this year. My parents found some empty space just sitting around doing nothing in their pole barn & after 3 long, cold winters, my camper got to move inside.


----------



## ctfortner

Must be nice Outback!! My dad built a 4 stall pole barn last year, I tried to reserve one, but didnt havent much luck. I would love to park it under cover, that would be the best thing for it.


----------



## outbackshack

Don't give up ctfortner. That barn is over 30 years old and this is the first, although I hope not the last, year that my camper has been in it.

You just have to wear them down!


----------



## ctfortner

Ok, I wont give up then, there is still hope. His is brand new, so I will give it a little time, then push for it. When I mentioned it the first time he said, I didnt spend xxx dollars on this for you to store your camper in. Oh well


----------



## mailfire99

I looked into this a bit before and found this company to be a good choice
ADCO Custom-Fit RV Covers

They have several to choose from, custom fit or universal fit. I wanted to get one that is custom fit, with hopes that it wouldnt be too loose and possible damage or scratch the surface. Have not personally used it, but my research on it helped me decide that it would be a good choice when I get one.


----------

